# fine finish tip



## ogre (Oct 25, 2007)

What ff tips are you guys using for interior trim. Some manufacturers seem to be better than others. Do you order them online or purchase form paint store? Thanks Mike


----------



## daren (Jul 5, 2008)

I use a graco 213 that I bought from the paint store. I love it. It's great on furniture too.


----------



## Mopaint (Oct 17, 2007)

I use the tri-tech 312 dual orafice from Painters Direct.com.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

A Graco 213 is not a fine finish tip. All the fine finish tips have even orifice sizes.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

*Pre Orifice is pretty sweet*










Hey guys, I am not sure if you all have seen these I just happen to catch them in an out of the way spray shop here in California. The guy called it a pre-orifice. It only works with the Titan tip though. As you can see it has a plastic sleeve that will only fit inside the Titan. It is a sweet setup but if you get a clog the only way to unclog is to use like a strand of wire from the finest steel brush you have. It does seem to be a little nicer than Graco's FF tips. The upside is it will save on tip expense since flat tips are only 5-8 doll hairs vs. $ 35-38 for a reversible.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

I like your name:brows:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I like that avatar (I think thats what those things are called). It reminds me of them ooompa looompas down to willie wonkas factory. I love those little dudes.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I use graco 310's


----------



## Paint Works (Aug 1, 2007)

310 here too


----------



## daren (Jul 5, 2008)

DeanV said:


> A Graco 213 is not a fine finish tip. All the fine finish tips have even orifice sizes.


You are correct. I don't know where I got that number. Went to the garage and checked. I have a 310 for fine and a 315 for most everything else.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Daren,

Those are the same tips I use. 310 (or 210) for just about all my trim work and 315 for shooting drywall primer.


----------



## SPRAYERMAN (Jul 21, 2008)

Cannot tell much difference in the Graco and Titan except the Titan is about $8.00 less expensive.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Daren,
> 
> Those are the same tips I use. 310 (or 210) for just about all my trim work and 315 for shooting drywall primer.


315 for drywall primer? why not use a bigger fan?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

*Graco 310 or 210 , I got them on ebay all the time around $ 12*


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I used to like the Graco but since they went to the RACX I've encountered alot of spitting issues no matter where I dial the pressure. Not sure what forum I read it on, but someone brought up the Titan FF tips, tried them and no spitting. It was also stated that Graco was aware of the problem. Asked my SW rep about it and he said the same thing. Asked if he knew about this how come he never let me know with the amount of FF tips I buy?


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

generally speaking;
210 for casings, etc
310 for doors

515 for drywall primer


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I use the same as Mantis. I had a typo in my post for the drywall priming fan size.


----------



## Al Truistic (Oct 23, 2007)

IHATE_HOMEDEPOT said:


> Hey guys, I am not sure if you all have seen these I just happen to catch them in an out of the way spray shop here in California. The guy called it a pre-orifice. It only works with the Titan tip though. As you can see it has a plastic sleeve that will only fit inside the Titan. It is a sweet setup but if you get a clog the only way to unclog is to use like a strand of wire from the finest steel brush you have. It does seem to be a little nicer than Graco's FF tips. The upside is it will save on tip expense since flat tips are only 5-8 doll hairs vs. $ 35-38 for a reversible.



Painters Supply Direct sells pre-orifices that fit their tips and graco's. I am a believer! They really even out the spray pattern, and almost eliminate tails. If you are using flat tips, they are the bomb!

Al


----------

